# One Sweet Sale!!!



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

Yes, all Sweet Protection 30% off!!!!

The Breakdown...

Intergalactic Dry Suit, reg $1199.00 now $839.00 with tax $904.56 (SICK)
Rocker Full Face reg $349.00 now $244.00 with tax $263.30 (AWESOME)
SuperNove Dry Top reg $479.00 now $335.30 with tax $361.37 (LEGIT) 
Shambala Paddle Shorts reg $119.00 now $83.30 with tax $89.78 (NICE)

Not to mention strutter helmets, fleece, street wear, hats, and yes bearsuit elbow pads all at 30% off, like it says one sweet sale......

TMCK

Keep the Hairy Side UP!!!


----------



## jortsKing (Jan 9, 2014)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiick, ill be by for some shorts


----------



## friscofreeskier (May 15, 2006)

*SWEEET!*

Might be time for a new full face at that price!

Darrell


----------

